# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  The Stuff of Dreams - PBS

## Dream Guide Team

PBS*The Stuff of Dreams**PBS*There is also the fascinating phenomenon of *lucid dreaming*--a state in which people are aware that they are dreaming and can steer the course of their *...***

----------


## nina

The link doesn't work for me for some reason, which seems to happen 60% of the time. :/ Just in case anyone else is having the same problem...

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/insiden...of-dreams.html

----------

